# Chris Broderick: Two hand tapping



## RXTN (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey!

Does anybody have the tabs for this?


----------



## daybean (Jul 31, 2008)

why do you need tabs, its so simple?


----------



## RXTN (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm noob, give me the frikin' TAB!!!


----------



## thedonutman (Jul 31, 2008)

RXTN said:


> I'm noob, give me the frikin' TAB!!!



It's on Ultimate-Guitar somewhere.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 31, 2008)

Betcha Cant Play This Tab by Chris Broderick @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com ?


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 5, 2008)

That one is wrong in that it's not how chris plays it.. Try this:

```
Chris Broderick
             T  T   T           T  T  T  T   T  T  T           T   T  T       
     |--6-|  |---6--|  |--6--|  |--6--|  |---6--|  |--6--|  |---6--|  |-6-|   
     S  S S  S  S   S  S S   S  S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S  S  S  S   S  S S S   
E||----------------------------------15-20p-15-------------------------------|
B||-------------------------------17-----------17----------------------------|
G||----------------------9h-12-17-----------------17-12p-9-------------------|
D||-------------------10-----------------------------------10----------------|
A||--------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E||-------3----12h-15-----------------------------------------15p-12----3----|
B||--1h-5---13-------------------------------------------------------13---5h-|
 
 
           T  T   T          T  T  T  T   T  T  T          T   T  T       
  |--6--|  |---6--| |--6--|  |--6--|  |---6--|  |--6--| |---6--|  |--6-|  
  S  S  S  S  S   S S S   S  S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S  S S  S   S  S S  S  
----------------------------------14-19p-14------------------------------|
-------------------------------16-----------16---------------------------|
----------------------8h-11-16-----------------16-11p-8------------------|
--------------------9-----------------------------------9----------------|
-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
-------------11h-14---------------------------------------14p-11---------|
--0h-4h-7-12-----------------------------------------------------12-7p-4-|
 
 
          T   T  T            T  T  T  T   T  T  T            T  T   T        
  |--6-|  |---6--|  |---6--|  |--6--|  |---6--|  |---6--|  |--6--|   |-6-|    
  S  S S  S   S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S   S S S    
-----------------------------------19-24p-19--------------------------------||
--------------------------------20-----------20-----------------------------||
----------------------12h-16-21-----------------21-16p-12-------------------||
-------------------14-------------------------------------14----------------||
----------------14-------------------------------------------14-------------||
-------7-12h-15-------------------------------------------------15p-12-7----||
--5h-8-------------------------------------------------------------------8--||
 
 
          T   T  T            T   T  T            T  T  T            T  T  T  
  |--6-|  |---6--|  |---6--|  |---6--|  |---6--|  |--6--|  |---6--|  |--6--|  
  S  S S  S   S  S  S  S   S  S   S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S  
-------------------------------------------------------19-----------------19-|
----------------------------------------------------20-----------------20----|
----------------------12h-16--------------12h-16-21----------12h-16-21-------|
-------------------14------------------14-----------------14-----------------|
----------------14------------------14---------------------------------------|
-------7-12h-15--------------12h-15------------------------------------------|
--5h-8-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
 
 
   T   T  T  T            T  T   T                                      
   |---6--|  |---6--|  |--6--|   |-6-|                                  
   S   S  S  S  S   S  S  S  S   S S S  H            W                  
--24p-19------------------------------------------|-------------------||
---------20---------------------------------------|-------------------||
------------21-16p-12-----------------------------|-------------------||
----------------------14--------------------------|-------------------||
-------------------------14-----------------------|-------------------||
----------------------------15p-12-7--------------|-------------------||
-------------------------------------8p-5~--------|-------------------||
```


----------



## Guitar_Freak7 (Aug 10, 2008)

if you use guitar pro i could dig through my guitar world mags and tab it out for you and send it to you if you like.


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 10, 2008)

It was never in a Guitar World, but if people want it I already have it as a GP.


----------



## sanchezero (Aug 19, 2008)

hey 201, that'd be right cool of you. i'd love a GP o'dis.

tanx.


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that's the right GP...I have 2, and one is right and one isn't. If it matches the text tab I posted it's right.


----------

